# Emerald swift



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i've had this little bloke for a month or so now, this is the firs time i've got round to taking pics of him.

when i got it, his scales were were in quite bad condition, but they are getting much better now. Apart from the few damaged scales, it is perfectly healthy and a great little lizard to keep. Incredibly fast!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

basking on a log


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

say cheese!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmmmm, lunch!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, he looks great - those colors are (already) unreal








How big is that guy?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

he's about 8" s/t


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

amazing lizard, what conditions do they need?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He is sharp! I'm guessing he isn't a big fan of being handled?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, definately not one to be handled! 
Its very skittish so catching it in the first place would be a miricle. Even if you did catch it, it can jump really well, and run unbelivibly fast so it wouldnt stay in your hand long


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

gorgeous!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

niiiiiice!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, that guy is stunning.









How big will he get?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Whoa, that guy is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he's pretty much fully grown


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice. none of the emerald swifts around here look that nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nice. none of the emerald swifts around here look that nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking.... Awesome sift you got there. Love the coloration!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yup, its beautiful, nice colors


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great looking swift. Love the colors


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Thats what I was thinking.... Awesome sift you got there. Love the coloration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it be that you've seen females? Only males have these colours. Females are a dull brown


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

just got a pic of him buried:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

check the teeth and brilliant blue under the chin. The blue continues right down the belly.

Think thats enough pics now!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

j_burf said:


> just got a pic of him buried:
> [snapback]843957[/snapback]​


Non-P pic of the month candidate I'd say!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Non-P pic of the month candidate I'd say!
> [snapback]844140[/snapback]​











Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> just got a pic of him buried:
> [snapback]843957[/snapback]​










dam thats one of the greatest pics i have ever seen


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

j_burf said:


> just got a pic of him buried:
> [snapback]843957[/snapback]​


Thats f*cking sweet! This guy's colors are badass!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great colors!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice colors on him.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

that guy is crazy!!


----------

